# Lab Results - Newbie looking for feedback



## Barracudaw (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
I just recently stumbled across your website and I'm so thankful that I have. A little background on my physical symptoms. I have been in denial of a possible Thyroid problem since February of this year when a Dr. that I was seeing for a completely different issue noticed the swelling on the lower right side of my neck. 
Over the past two years I have had a 60 LB weight gain (although some website suggests that Hypo is a 10-20 lb. weight gain.) Unable to sleep at night, Brain Fog, Heavy periods and just plain tired, when I do sleep I need to take naps in the afternoon (until recently I did not put all the symptoms together). I admit that I was in complete denial so the past three months I have tried to lose weight on my own through Diet and Exercise. I've been able to lose 6 LBS in the first month but nothing since. In fact I have GAINED weight on the Adkins Diet.

Lab Results 10/05/11
Results Lab Range	
Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S ------- 1.41 Lab Range (0.82 - 1.77) ng/dL
T4, Free Direct

TSH -- 4.650 High Lab Range (0.450- 4.500) uIU/ML

Reverse T3 ---- 244 Lab Range (90-350) pg/mL

Ferritin ------- 20 Lab Range (13-150) ng/mL

Triodothyronie Free (T3) ------- 4.4 Lab Range (2.0-4.4) p)g/mL
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab -------5 Lab Range (0-34) IU/mL

Antithyroglobulin Ab ------- <20 Lab Range (0-40) IU/mL
Sienmens (DPC) ICMA Methodology

I'm looking for feedback regarding my Labs. I didn't know where to start to find a Dr. as none of my friends have a Thyroid issue so I decided to start with my Primary Dr.(my appointment is next Wed.) I wanted to come informed incase my Dr. just wanted to go by labs alone instead of treating the symptoms.

Thank you for your help, Heather


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Barracudaw said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just recently stumbled across your website and I'm so thankful that I have. A little background on my physical symptoms. I have been in denial of a possible Thyroid problem since February of this year when a Dr. that I was seeing for a completely different issue noticed the swelling on the lower right side of my neck.
> Over the past two years I have had a 60 LB weight gain (although some website suggests that Hypo is a 10-20 lb. weight gain.) Unable to sleep at night, Brain Fog, Heavy periods and just plain tired, when I do sleep I need to take naps in the afternoon (until recently I did not put all the symptoms together). I admit that I was in complete denial so the past three months I have tried to lose weight on my own through Diet and Exercise. I've been able to lose 6 LBS in the first month but nothing since. In fact I have GAINED weight on the Adkins Diet.
> 
> ...


Heather! Thanks for joining and welcome!

Believe it or not; you may be hyper. Not all symptoms hold true. I and others gained weight while hyper!

Your Free T3 is very high. Combine that with the symptoms you have listed rings bells for hyper in my head.

There is one test that would prove or disprove that!

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And furthermore, I feel RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) is essential. If doc won't do that, at the very least an ultra-sound but in your case the RAIU would be best.

Cancer is always a concern.

I think you may be flip flopping back and forth and that is why the TSH is high and the FT3 as well. There is a lag time. Also................binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies are at work messing w/ the numbers.

Let us know what you think about my suspicion!


----------

